# Aylesbury this time



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 4, 2022)

Having got Milton Keynes sorted we are now looking for a spot near Aylesbury. Can't find anything. Just a safe place to leave the van overnight would do, as we can stay with friends but they selfishly bought a house with nowhere to park a motorhome.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 4, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Having got Milton Keynes sorted we are now looking for a spot near Aylesbury. Can't find anything. Just a safe place to leave the van overnight would do, as we can stay with friends but they selfishly bought a house with nowhere to park a motorhome.



There is:

Orchard View Farm Camping & Glamping and 

Daly Meadows Campsite


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 5, 2022)

izwozral said:


> There is:
> 
> Orchard View Farm Camping & Glamping and
> 
> Daly Meadows Campsite


Thank you, Orchard View is in the right sort of place. I have emailed them.
=^..^=


----------



## Dezi (Mar 5, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Having got Milton Keynes sorted we are now looking for a spot near Aylesbury. Can't find anything. Just a safe place to leave the van overnight would do, as we can stay with friends *but they selfishly bought a house with nowhere to park a motorhome.*


Possibly a gentle hint there !!! 

Dezi


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 6, 2022)

I thought it was a possibility..... But they're more keen to have us and 2 dogs come and stay in the house!


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes really annoying.
We have 3 friends in Maidenhead.
With 2 you cannot even park near.
The 3rd has a long drive but very wary due to being 3,500 kg (The van not me !)
But we can park on the road to visit during the day.
In all cases overnighting is not needed.
We have other friends including near St Albans.
They have an excellent drive and as they are motorhomers...they understand that we sleep in the vehicle.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2022)

izwozral said:


> There is:
> 
> Orchard View Farm Camping & Glamping and
> 
> Daly Meadows Campsite


----------

